# AtlantiCare is hiring EMTs & Paramedics



## DrParasite (May 28, 2011)

https://www.atlanticare.apply2jobs....tion=mExternal.showJob&RID=3719&CurrentPage=2

Job Title:	 Emergency Medical Technician
Position Status:	 Full Time
Department:	 BLS Transport
City:	 Egg Harbor Twp.
State:	 New Jersey
Position Days:	 Varies
Standard Hours:	 37.50
Weekend Required:	 Yes
Holidays Required:	 Yes
Job Description:	 POSITION SUMMARY:
The Emergency Medical Technician provides BLS service, including rescue, triage, transfer and transport of emergency and non-emergency patients. This includes assessing the needs of patients using accepted national and state standards for the EMT-B and setting priorities of care rapidly and accurately under all conditions including extremes in climate and in varied environments.

The Emergency Medical Technician provides clear and properly executed documentation of assessment, patient information and medical interventions. This position is responsible for completion of all documentation on a daily basis. This may include filing, data retrieval and phone calls.

The EMT communicates effectively with customers to explain procedures, answer routine questions, establish rapport, etc. This position acts in a professional manner and maintains an effective working relationship with members of other EMS agencies, hospital and long term facility personnel, patients and families, law enforcement and fire department personnel, etc.

This position supports organizational goals by providing quality customer service, participating in performance improvement efforts and demonstrating a commitment to teamwork and cooperation.

QUALIFICATIONS:
EDUCATION: High School graduate or equivalent required.

LICENSE/CERTIFICATION: Current National Registry and/or New Jersey Emergency Medical Technician - Basic Certification required. (Current EMT-Basic certification from NY, PA, DE, DC, MD, VA and WVA is also acceptable). Current BLSHCP (professional rescuer or health care provider level) required. Certified Emergency Vehicle Operator Certificate (CEVO) required within 90 days from date of hire or transfer. Proof of Valid New Jersey Driver’s License required. Proof of completing National Incident Command Courses ICS 100 and IS 700 required.

EXPERIENCE: Proficiency in Clinical Applications preferred at time of hire; incumbents within position will be trained appropriately and then skill will be required for this position within 30-60 days from date of hire.

PERFORMANCE EXPECTATIONS:
Demonstrates the competencies as established on the Assessment and Evaluation Tool for this position.

WORK ENVIRONMENT:
Potential for exposure to the hazards and risk of the hospital environment, including exposure to infectious disease, hazardous substances, and potential injury. Potential for Psychological and physical stress. Work involves exposure to various climate extremes and weather conditions and exposure to disagreeable odors and body wastes. Must be able to lift and carry heavy equipment up to 50 lbs and lifting patients up to 200lbs with assistance. Must maintain physical fitness necessary to move rapidly when required in emergencies.

and

https://www.atlanticare.apply2jobs....tion=mExternal.showJob&RID=3262&CurrentPage=3

Job Title:	 Paramedic
Position Status:	 Full Time
Department:	 Mobile ICU
City:	 Egg Harbor Twp.
State:	 New Jersey
Position Days:	 Varies
Standard Hours:	 36.00
Weekend Required:	 Yes
Holidays Required:	 Yes
Job Description:	 The Paramedic provides Advanced Life Support in the pre-hospital and inter-hospital emergency settings for patients under the direction of a Medical Command Physician as part of a patient care team. The Paramedic has accountability for the Advanced Life Support needs of the pre-hospital patient, including assessment and medication administration in accordance with verbal and written protocols. Depending on the needs of the department, the Paramedic may also be required to work ALS, MICU, BLS and SCT. 

The Paramedic is responsible for ensuring the emergency vehicle, equipment and inventory is sufficiently stocked, secured and in good working order at the start of each shift. The Paramedic adheres to all organizational, regulatory and departmental policies and procedures as well as AtlantiCare’s Mission, Vision and Values. He or she completes all required education and training to maintain their licensure and competency to perform their job duties.

This position supports organizational goals by providing quality customer service, participating in performance improvement efforts, participation on shared governance teams, attendance at periodic staff meetings, mentoring and precepting new team members and demonstrating a commitment to teamwork and cooperation.
QUALIFICATIONS
EDUCATION: High School diploma or equivalent required. Graduate of NREMT school of paramedic training required.
LICENSE/CERTIFICATION: Certified as a Paramedic by the State of New Jersey required. Current BLSHCP, ACLS, PALS or PEPP certifications required. Proof of attending Emergency Vehicle Operator’s Certificate required or must be obtained within 1 year from date of hire or transfer; copy of certificate required upon completion. Proof of Valid driver’s license required. Proof of completing National Incident Command Courses ICS 100 and IS 700 required.
EXPERIENCE: 1-2 years ACLS paramedic work experience may be required if applying for reciprocity. Proficiency in Clinical Applications preferred at time of hire; incumbents within position will be trained appropriately and then competency will be required for this position within 30-60 days from date of hire.


----------

